# Outfits you've dressed up in



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies,
I'm feeling very frisky today...I'm wondering what type of outfits you have dressed up in for your man, how have you surprised him?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ha ha I saw this thread and was about to post 'feeling frisky today, Proud?'


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Hubs told me he always got semi-hard when the cheerleaders did their cartwheels at the high school basketball games. I had a white tennis outfit with blue piping and bright blue spandex tennis panties (and the skirt was quite short - kinda like the ones cheerleaders wear). I came bounding down the stairs one afternoon, complete with tennis racket, bent over to show him my cute panties, and asked, "Anyone wanna play with me?" Hubs is a quiet guy - in bed and out - but that afternoon, I believe the neighbors could hear him.

I also had the usual Victoria's Secret "outfits." One afternoon, we had a "fashion show." Hubs would choose an outfit, I would model it, but he could not touch me ... until I gave him permission. That got quite a "rise" out of him too!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Okay, this is slightly off-topic but not really.

When I was 12, I was a pudgy little thing but when I was 20 I was quite trim. My college co-op (like a dorm with more drugs) was having a Halloween party and since I didn't have any costume ideas I just dug out my old Girl Scout uniform from 6th grade, which still fit, and I had all the hat/sashes/etc. Easy costume, right?

OMG I've never been hit on so much in my life, either before or since. I never knew Girl Scout was so big on the fantasy scale


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

See I used to like the whole Girl Scouts outfit, but now that my daughter is in the girl scouts, I feel weird about it you know.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

:rofl:

oh god this site - Entropy3000 just made me cry and Proud just made me laugh within 5 minutes of each other ha ha ha


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

The few times I actually wore a dress .. they didn't stay on to long after hubby checked em out.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

I've dressed up as:
School Girl, the white knee high socks were key.
Nurse with a short dress & zipper front.
Moulin Rouge dancer with petticoat & garter. 
Sexy Cop, complete with over the knee boots & ripped hose.
By far the one my husband still talks about was the cop outfit, I think it has more to do with what happened whilst wearing said outfit than the outfit itself.
We had a very short window of time before someone was to be at our house & let's just say that even I still think about that time.
Next up will be wearing a wig that's nothing like my regular hair & a new outfit. 
Gotta mix things up!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

In need of a cold shower.....


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

I took my husband to a casino hotel and told him to play blackjack for about an hour, then come up to our room. I was all decked out as a French maid (his favorite, by far) and I "served"  him all night. 

I have also done the naughty school girl, the bar wench and the innocent bride. Oh, and Cinderella, Snow White, a Playboy bunny and Santa's little helper.

Yeah... Hubby digs costumes, you could say. :smthumbup:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Cinderella and Snow White?? Happywife40 do you have a sister???


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Disney princesses Proud? rilly? 

I wish I hadn't had 'property of Proudwidaddy' tattooed up my inner thigh now


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Dolly Baby, I'm all for any kind of dress up, you know you had me at Dominatrix boots!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

well they seem a bit OTT now I know it's Princess Jasmine that floats your boat :rofl:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Dolly a lot of things float my battleship!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

or have Aladdin to give his oil lamp a good rub


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Dolly.....you are teasing me now, I can't take it anymore


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

proud, don't ask the questions if you don't want the answers!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

did she dress up as Princess Leia though?
or Darth Vader


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Anybody's guys dress up????? I can think of a few I'd like to see my guy in!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

sorry when men dress up they tend to look like they're auditioning for the Village People


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Dress up does nothing for me. Naked is where it's at.


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Cinderella and Snow White?? Happywife40 do you have a sister???


Proud,
I do, but she is a man-hating witch (and not a sexy, vixen witch). Lucky for my husband, he got the kinky minx of the family!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

SunnyT, there's a g-string that my husband looks VERY good in, and I have a lovely photo of him wearing that and an expensive necktie and nothing else. *happy sigh*


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't do a specific character costume... just a shortish skirt with garters and stockings (the real ones, not those elastic stay-up things) and 4" heels.

It's particularly effective if we're out and about and I discreetly let him discover what's underneath the skirt, so that he has time to ponder it before we get back home. 

Except that there is no "him" atm.


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

My new partner prefers naked,no really into me dressing up as far as I've seen so far.He has bought me lingerie but I tend to just wear that under clothes when we go out but as for dressing up for sex hasn't shown much interest.He has said mind that he wants to buy me thigh high boots but I assume them & nothing else on...


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

The most I did for the wife was on her birthday, and I tied a big red ribbon around my c**k and walked in erect and said here is your birthday present. It was just for a laugh, but she did open it. Another time I caught her off gaurd by putting on some of her tiny panties, and I mean they didn't cover anything. I had junk bulging out every where, and a little frilly bra. It was worth another good laugh.

Other then that she doen't like mens thongs and things like that. She says I'm sexy just the way I am in the nude at full attention. lol


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure this thread is going where Proud wanted it to go ha ha ha


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope its not.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

And then attack you with his javelin eh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

And now I need that cold shower again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Coat and boots...nothing underneath...drove to his house that way and prayed I wouldn't get pulled over :lol:

School girl

Teacher

Dancer

S&M stuff


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thatgirl you made my heart flutter with the talk of coat and boots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

3leafclover said:


> Schoolgirl
> School teacher
> Girl Scout
> Nurse (not too hard since I am one)
> ...


Sadly, I cannot participate in this thread in any way shape or form. Not even the "typical lingerie". I did enjoy reading it though. You all have some very lucky husbands!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

daffodilly said:


> I'm dying for DH to get oiled up and dress like a gladiator on "Spartacus".


Gayest movie evah.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel like Margaret Meade watching Polynesian mating behavior.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

OMG, this thread is hilarious!:rofl: 

But it jogged my memory: hubs bought me a pleated plaid skirt, white button-down blouse with cutie-pie collar, patent leather shoes, frilly ankle socks and a blonde wig of long, braided hair.

Yep. I was a Catholic girl; and a young one at that. As Billy Joel says, "You Catholic girls start much too late, but sooner or later it comes down to fate ..." That was kinda weird, but hubs had a "thing" about short skirts.

His outfit? A thong with camaflouge pattern and a Viking hat. Weird? Yeah. But I have photos of him in it. Got his motor revved up, but had me laughing hysterically.

Still, laughing sex is good too!:smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

3leafclover said:


> Tavern wench


Much has been said of the strumpets of yore
Of wenches and bawdy house queens by the score
But I sing of a baggage that we all adore
The Landlord's Daughter
You'll never love another
Although she's not the kind of girl to take home
To your mother

Her ale, it is lively and strong to the taste
It is brewed with discretion, never with haste
You can have all you like if you swear not to waste
The Landlord's Daughter
And when her name is mentioned
The parts of every gentleman do stand up
At attention

Now there's Jane of the Blossom and Doll of the Crown
Pretty Kate of the Garter And Star down in town
Fat Dolly who keeps the Red Heart of renown,
But I'll take the Landlord's Daughter

O, nothing can delight so
As does the part that lies between her left toe
And her right toe


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

RunsLikeDog ... I would honestly be interested in hearing your insights on Polynesian mating behavior. I figured a guy beats a drum, the topless gal in hoola skirt shimmies her hips at high speed, and he offers her poi or wampum.

Don't see any wampum offerings in this thread!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The thing was, years later the Polynesians sort of admitted that they lied to Margaret Meade and made most of their 'culture' up so that she'd have something to write about. So a generation of anthropologists got it all wrong because some Samoans were screwing around with Big White Bwana Lady.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

*Belly dancer*- was taking the class and had to buy all the accessories, hip scarf, veil, finger cymbals, the whole ensemble.

Matered quite an array of dance moves too!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Thatgirl you made my heart flutter with the talk of coat and boots
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He opened the door and I opened my coat :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When i was pregnant, Hubs was soooo into my body.

So, I dressed up like a preggo for a while too :lol:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

you sound like such a riot that_girl, in a very good way of course


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> you sound like such a riot that_girl, in a very good way of course


I've been in a riot...so...I'm glad you said "in a very good way" LOL!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I've been in a riot...so...I'm glad you said "in a very good way" LOL!


lol, of course in a good way.
i stayed home during the last riots in south central.
had to drive through there to get to work at the air port.
planes were coming in with bullet holes in the bottom from idiots shooting at them when they were landing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The other day in the living room, "Your ice-cream, sir" and handed it to him. He said I was like his personal, sexy air hostess. I replied "From the 60's?" (Flight of the Conchords reference, for anyone in the know).

Air hostess uniform... put it on the wish list.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

_"you're flying aboard the seduction 747"_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok you put on the mascot head and I'll slip into this HAZMAT suit.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

3leafclover said:


> I see potential with the hazmat suit. Not so much with the mascot head.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Amp sure did have that pic at his fingertips...

But I'm not here to judge.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I should paint myself like a candy cane  Better get lickin'!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Now I *DO* feel like an ass!!


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Not to take this thread in too much of a different direction... how do most ladies create these masterpieces? Are the costumes made mostly from stuff around the house, or usually purchased whole from a store or online site?


----------

